# carvings?



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Does/did anyone do carvings on slingshots, like celtic knotwork or anything?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Carvings, painting, decals, pyrography, lichtenberg and bugs set into epoxy. There is seemingly no end to what you can do.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - been almost all variants. Seen some amazing celtic style carved frames.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

just google "slingshots carving" and you get:

https://www.google.com/search?q=slingshot+carving&tbm=isch&source=univ&client=firefox-b-d&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi-8pGrudjoAhUBkMMKHf5PCvUQsAR6BAgIEAE&biw=1480&bih=688

try some other keywords too

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A Celtic knot would be amazing on a frame. We thought about it once but it's over my head for sure. Treeman and I did a Celtic frame once. 
He did all the carving.


----------

